# CROATIA by sailing!!!!!!!!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone inspired in discovering the most beautiful sea long Croatian coast? With its 1,185 picturesque islands and the clearest sea in the world!Charter a boat in Croatia before is too late! Contact: [email protected]


----------

